# Please help



## Buan Stanley (17/8/15)

Hi all

Disaster has struck my coil has died.

Anybody have a nickle coil for the GS tank using the istick 40w TC?

In Cape Town please 

Appreciate 


Take me to the clouds


----------



## Silver (17/8/15)

Have moved to "Who has stock" in case a vendor chooses to respond directly


----------



## Buan Stanley (17/8/15)

Thanks


Take me to the clouds


----------



## Buan Stanley (17/8/15)

Really no one??????


Take me to the clouds


----------



## Silver (17/8/15)

Hi @Buan Stanley - have you checked the retailer Websites in Cape Town?


----------



## Buan Stanley (17/8/15)

Hi I have called my two locals and they can't help with any nickle coils as they reckon they won't fit in my tank


Take me to the clouds


----------



## Andre (17/8/15)

You should be able to get the Kanthal coil heads? Or is there a reason you cannot use them?


----------



## Buan Stanley (17/8/15)

I can get kanthal no problem but then unable to use the TC on the mod only the nickle coils can do the TC I'm told ?


Take me to the clouds


----------



## Silver (17/8/15)

I don't know the GS tank, sorry Buan
Are Nickel coils available for it?

Where did you get your first Nickel coil ? Or was it a normal one?


----------



## Buan Stanley (17/8/15)

It came with the device.
Yeah you can get them just not in Cape Town clearly lol 


Take me to the clouds


----------



## Andre (17/8/15)

Buan Stanley said:


> I can get kanthal no problem but then unable to use the TC on the mod only the nickle coils can do the TC I'm told ?
> Take me to the clouds


For sure, you cannot use TC on the Kanthal coils, but the Kanthal works perfectly well too on normal variable wattage and should work for your emergency.
From which vendor did you get the GS tank? Maybe they should be able to at least give you an indication whether they will be stocking the Ni GS coil heads. If I remember correctly, www.eciggies.co.za also stock GS tanks - maybe contact them as well.


----------



## Buan Stanley (17/8/15)

The tank was sent with the device from one of the forum members on here who helped me out 


Take me to the clouds


----------

